# Free Online Courses (YT)



## z1g (27 March 2013)

May have been mentioned before *sorry if its a dupe*
But Yale offer some really great online (past) courses

Here's one of the more technical ones. and not for everybody....

http://www.youtube.com/course?list=ECEDC55106E0BA18FC


I'd recommend Robert Shiller's course... very informative and well worth the 27 hours

http://www.youtube.com/course?list=EC8FB14A2200B87185

*yet EOD is meant to be paid for go figure*


----------



## z1g (27 March 2013)

dang... forgot to mention *an unable to edit*

if anybody has one worth a look, please post it up.


----------



## aarbee (27 March 2013)

One of the best sources of quality online education for free is www.coursera.org

Cheers


----------



## z1g (28 March 2013)

aarbee said:


> One of the best sources of quality online education for free is www.coursera.org
> 
> Cheers




+1 aarbee, nice one. (was not aware of this)


----------

